# Oz 300H or L?



## car8961 (May 7, 2013)

I recently bought two Oz 12's and I'm not sure if they are the H or L (infinite baf or sealed) the only numbers are on the cone, 122-1021 and under that is 95 074. Any one know how to ID these? Thanks.


----------



## car8961 (May 7, 2013)

I figured it out.


----------

